# Micro interne qui ne fonctionne plus



## pubonlyy (16 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je me suis aperçue que le micro interne de mon mac (Mac OS X Version 10.6.8, Snow Leopard, Intel core 2 Duo) ne fonctionne plus.
Je me suis rendue compte sur skype, puis j'ai testé avec "Photo Booth". J'ai ensuite changé de session, et c'est exactement la même chose...
Je crois qu'il est détecté, mais il ne réagit pas au son (dans les préférences)

Je m'y connais très peu en informatique, je ne sais pas de quoi vous avez besoin pour m'aider, n'hésitez pas à me demander !

Je vous remercie...


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mai 2012)

pubonlyy a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je me suis aperçue que le micro interne de mon mac (Mac OS X Version 10.6.8, Snow Leopard, Intel core 2 Duo) ne fonctionne plus.
> Je me suis rendue compte sur skype, puis j'ai testé avec "Photo Booth". J'ai ensuite changé de session, et c'est exactement la même chose...
> ...



Salut, 

Je crois que tu as déjà testé l'essentiel. 

Pense juste à vérifier dans les préférences système / son / entrée que tu est bien sur Micro Interne, et que la barre de volume n'est pas trop basse :







Si ce n'est pas ça, ton micro est probablement HS. 

Par contre, je ne vois pas comment tu as pu tester le micro dans photo booth. Est-ce qu'en fait, tu parle de la web-cam intégrée qui ne marche pas du tout ?


----------



## pubonlyy (17 Mai 2012)

Déjà vérifier ces paramètres là... Tout es ok...

En fait pour photo booth, je me suis enregistrée en "vidéo". L'image y est sans problème, mais aucun son.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (17 Mai 2012)

Je ne savais que pas c'était possible. 

Pour le micro, je laisse parler les autres, mais je pense que c'est matériel.


----------

